# My New Brewstand



## Brizbrew (28/7/05)

I am in the middle of building a brewstand and it is getting down to the nitty gritty now where it is just a few finishing touches and a few adjustments.

What do you think you might have added to your brewstand when you built it that would have been handy.

Anyway, here is a picture of the beast, you may have seen something similar before  I did get my inspiration here.

:super:


----------



## warrenlw63 (28/7/05)

Briz!!

Vere izz zee pic?? :blink: 

Warren -


----------



## Brizbrew (28/7/05)

Brizbrew said:


> I am in the middle of building a brewstand and it is getting down to the nitty gritty now where it is just a few finishing touches and a few adjustments.
> 
> What do you think you might have added to your brewstand when you built it that would have been handy.
> 
> ...


Right, where is that picture. I need a tutorial on posting pics I think, it never works for me.

I will try again later. h34r:


----------



## warrenlw63 (28/7/05)

Sir,

Your tutorial.  

Warren -


----------



## Borret (28/7/05)

Warren. You've got far too much time on your hands......


----------



## warrenlw63 (28/7/05)

Nup,

Just a good multi-tasker. (One of the pitfalls of working from home) I was hanging out to see pics of Brizbrew's (brew) frame.

More anxious than endowed with time. C'mon Brizbrew. I'm waiting. :lol: 

Warren -


----------



## Borret (28/7/05)

I too am keen,

Go Brizzy, Go Brizzy, Go brizzy, go,go..


----------



## Guest Lurker (28/7/05)

Note: Sometimes after Step 2, you go to a blank AHB screen, and hence can not do step 3. This means the format of the jpg isnt quite understood by the forum software and you will never get it to load. Dane had requested a fix, dont know if it is in place yet. I found that using Irfanview to open and resave the jpg fixed it a couple of times in the past.


----------



## sluggerdog (28/7/05)

Keep to see this pic when it comes up....

I still have my brewery sitting on one table and the floor, need some inspiration (and skills)


----------



## Borret (28/7/05)

Slugger,

Your people could post some pics of the components you have for your brewery and then we could talk to our people and come up with some concepts on what your people could do to make other people think you'd done a bonza job organising your brewery. Skills we can work around. You just nned a plan of attack.

Just a suggestion.

Borret


----------



## warrenlw63 (28/7/05)

Yes Borretski.

Networking is key. We will call it "The People's Brewery" Da! :beerbang: 

Пивоваренный завод людей. Власть(мощь) к рабочему классу.


C'mon Slugger. Somebody has to send PICS! h34r: 

Ummm... Warren - Уоррен


----------



## sluggerdog (28/7/05)

Will see if I can get a pic taken however at the moment there is about 15 bags of grain sitting in front of it...

Will see what I can do.


----------



## Borret (28/7/05)

15 bags of grain. We can use that for brewery landscaping/ interior decorating. See you have the hardware, we have the tools.


----------



## sluggerdog (28/7/05)

Ok I got some rough pics and I'll tell you the story of how my brewery currently works..

The pic is of my one table, on brewday I will have the esky/mash tun on the table, with the boiler on a burner below on the floor.

The 19 litre sauce pan you see there is my current HLT which I boil up in the kitchen then carry the water into the garage when the temp is right. I do have the extra converted keg but until I get a stand or some sort the pot and kitchen will have to do....

When I have finished boiling I will syphin the wort into my fermentor and as it gets lighter I will lift the kettle onto the table so gravity works in my favour for atleast half of the transfer..

oh yeah and the second pic is my grain supplies 

will repost a better pic on the weekend when I am brewing so you can see how it all goes together


----------



## Borret (28/7/05)

Ahhhh, a picture at last. Like a breath of freah air akin to when you open the car window when someone farts. You can only hold your breath for so long....

Borret


----------



## warrenlw63 (28/7/05)

:lol: 

Warren -


----------



## warrenlw63 (28/7/05)

You've got all the right bits Slugger.

All you need is a stand to put it on. I'll give you the plans. It will cost you your bags of grain.  

Actually. Don't worry about the grain. You live in Qld. May need them for levy banks. :unsure: 

Try something like this.

Warren -


----------



## warrenlw63 (28/7/05)

This is TBOCFKABS. (The Bit Of Crap Formerly Known As Brewstand). Or 'ol Shaky. Served me well for about 5 years.

I just put a wooden stool and milk crate on it to drain the mash. Lifting a 38 Litre Cooler with 8kg of grain and 25 odd litres of water was a risky proposition at best. h34r: 

Yep, that folding wooden leg actually supported about 60kg on a good day.  

Warren -


----------



## sluggerdog (28/7/05)

Thanks Warren, I did notice your stand before and got a quote from dexion, showing them your pic.

was just under $250 cut so I think I'll have to look else where...

the plans would be great though!


----------



## warrenlw63 (28/7/05)

Slugger,

Don't even entertain buying your Dexion new. :excl: Prices are outrageous.

There's an excess of used stuff around the traps. Just grab your yellow pages and have a look. Mine only cost $70. Just look for shelving and storage etc.

Warren -


----------



## warrenlw63 (28/7/05)

sluggerdog said:


> The plans would be great though!
> [post="69024"][/post]​



There you go Slugger. Not overly detailed but they should do the job.

Warren - 

View attachment stand3a.pdf


----------



## Brizbrew (28/7/05)

Warren, if you want to see my brewstand just have a look at yours...It is a blatant copy.
I got the Dexion from a mate of a mate who works for someone who knew someone who works in a factory that was getting rid of a load of the stuff so I snapped up enough to build my frame for $100 with a few length's left over.

I will try here again to upload the photo but being on dial up it seems to freeze after step 2 in your tutorial above, I may have to upload them to my photobucket and link to there.

Here goes.

:super:


----------



## deadly (28/7/05)

teasing us are you...


----------



## Brizbrew (28/7/05)

Ok, after the huge build up I hope it is worth it. h34r: 

This is still a work in progress, it will hopefully be finished tomorrow, I still need to make a shelf for my NASA below the HLT and something for the esky to sit on, it is sitting on a cut off from a 44 gallon drum in the photo that I cut down to make a wind shield out of, seems to do the trick but has yet to be tested in proper wind.

Anyway, here she is.

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v516/dow...3/brewstand.jpg 

:super:


----------



## Bidtfaun (28/7/05)

where did ya get your beaten up old kegs?....I want some myself!







I am going to have to do something like this one day soon :super:


----------



## Brizbrew (28/7/05)

Bidtfaun said:


> where did ya get your beaten up old kegs?....I want some myself!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah, thanks for putting the pic up. :super: 

I got the kegs from a job I did for an old biddy round my way, she had them sitting in her shed and when I spotted them asked for them as part payment but she insisted that I take them for nowt! RESULT. :super: 

They look a bit beaten up on the outside but inside they are pristine. :beerbang:


----------



## sluggerdog (28/7/05)

Thanks for the plans warren.

Brizbrew - looks great, just what I need to build for myself...

$100 is a good price too.


----------



## Linz (28/7/05)

Bought my Dexion from a 2nd hand racking and shelving mob in Alexandria in Sydney



Total cost of bits $70 and cut to size!!


Its also about to undergo a transformation to a herms, prolly the 3 barrel side by side on the BBQ bench look


----------



## warrenlw63 (28/7/05)

Nice stand Brizbrew.  

I don't lay claim for being the originator of this idea. I pinched the design from Justin's (wooden) stand. I like the idea of three tiers but not 3 steps like a lot of blokes have.

Two things though Brizbrew. Are you going to anchor your stand to the wall/floor? Makes the whole thing a lot more secure that way. They can be a little wonky otherwise. Also you may want to consider raising your HLT and mashtun about 10cm. Looks like your boiler is about 40cm from the ground. You may find running from the boiler to the fermenter a bit of a process otherwise. I've got mine set at 70cm. Drains with gravity to glass carboys with no dramas. Of course disregard this statement if you're using a pump.

BTW You think your kegs are beat up. :unsure: Take a look at my boiler. Keg was free (and legal) so I'm not complaining. May be beat up on the outside but it's still fine on the inside. :lol: 

Enjoy your new rig. :super: 

Warren -


----------



## hawkesy (28/7/05)

G'day all, thought I would jump on the Dexion Bandwago, it's good Stuff!.




Cheers


----------



## Ross (29/7/05)

Sluggerdog,

give S&m metals a call where you got your copper coil from - they usually have plenting of racking etc...

cheers Ross


----------



## sluggerdog (29/7/05)

Ross said:


> Sluggerdog,
> 
> give S&m metals a call where you got your copper coil from - they usually have plenting of racking etc...
> 
> ...




Good Idea, will do that. From memory I think I saw some racking when I was there..

Cheers!


----------



## warrenlw63 (29/7/05)

Ross said:


> give S&m metals a call
> [post="69074"][/post]​




They may even sell you a whip, chain and rubber mask too. :huh: 

Keep the Dexion towers of terror coming guys. 

Also Brizbrew... Another important thing I noticed. You said you're going to put a NASA under your HLT? Have you considered maybe going Electric for your HLT? Would probably cost about the same and would save you headspace above your boiler. I get the feeling at that height you'll burn yourself on hot metal and also lose access to your boiler when stirring etc because the burner will effectively rob you of 40cm of height.

Of course all of the above does not apply if you sit your (HLT) burner on top of your rails. This would also give you some extra height.

Warren -


----------



## Doc (29/7/05)

I don't mean to offend anyone but I don't know what it is with these Dexion brew stands; they just freak me out. 

I use a 19" computer rack.
Here is a pic from when I first got it.

There have been a number of modifications to it, including a proper shelf on the bottom to hold the NASA burner, a power strip on the back, water filters attached to the rear door etc. I took a bunch of photos on the last brew day, but can't find them atm.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## warrenlw63 (29/7/05)

Brizbrew,

Sorry for pinching your photo. It's just a quick diagram to better explain what I mean. Burner on top of the rails seems to be more practical than underneath in the same fashion as the boiler. That's the reason why I settled for electric. Gives you the benefit of thermostatic control minus the risk of a flame above your head, at the mercy of the wind if you're brewing outside.

Don't get me wrong, I'm not trying to tell you how to suck eggs. More a case of things I had to work out myself when making my own.

Benefit of hindsight etc.  

Warren -


----------



## Borret (29/7/05)

HEy Warren,

Are you sure your not the guy that goes crazy with the white pen on the screen for the cricket commentators. I see a common theme here.

Borret


----------



## Brizbrew (29/7/05)

warrenlw63 said:


> Brizbrew,
> 
> Sorry for pinching your photo. It's just a quick diagram to better explain what I mean. Burner on top of the rails seems to be more practical than underneath in the same fashion as the boiler. That's the reason why I settled for electric. Gives you the benefit of thermostatic control minus the risk of a flame above your head, at the mercy of the wind if you're brewing outside.
> 
> ...



I originally had the HLT right up at the top of the stand but the height was intimidating, I made this modification to see how it looks but you are probably right about the headspace. I am also worried about the steam condensing and dripping back into the kettle taking all sorts back with it.

How easily did you convert your HLT to electric and how long does it take to boil up for a brewday?

Another thing I have been thinking about is how do you know when the strike/sparge water is at the correct temperature when it is way above your head and you don't yet own a tel tru type thermometer?

h34r:


----------



## Linz (29/7/05)

Doc said:


> I don't mean to offend anyone but I don't know what it is with these Dexion brew stands; they just freak me out.
> Beers,
> Doc
> [post="69088"][/post]​



Doc,

My brew stand doesn't go anywhere near being taller than my patio roof though!!!!


----------



## warrenlw63 (29/7/05)

:lol:  

Warren -


----------



## Borret (29/7/05)

:lol:


----------



## Asher (29/7/05)

nice job guys... but they all seem to be missing a mini-me platform B) 





Asher for now


----------



## Borret (29/7/05)

Doc, how does access to your esky go. It all seems a bit of a tight vertical stack. Or is it better from another angle?

Borret


----------



## Borret (29/7/05)

Asher..... Just Brilliant!

Borret


----------



## warrenlw63 (29/7/05)

Brizbrew said:


> I am also worried about the steam condensing and dripping back into the kettle taking all sorts back with it.
> 
> [post="69092"][/post]​



Brizbrew,

Could be an issue, however I'm planning to add an extraction fan to the top of mine. Got an old rangehood fan just itching to be pulled out of it's housing and mounted on top of the stand. That said from what I've seen with mine (yet to do a brew on it) I've boiled up 30 litres of water and the condensation doesn't seem to drip back.




Brizbrew said:


> How easily did you convert your HLT to electric and how long does it take to boil up for a brewday?
> [post="69092"][/post]​



Converting to electric is simple. You really only need a 2400watt element. IIRC the hole for the element is about 30mm. A capiliary thermostat with a temp range from about ambient to boiling is also required. The can be purchased commercially or made yourself. There's a couple of threads on this forum explaining this. My HLT is my old boiler (no wife jokes :lol: ) I just promoted it to HLT use.

You don't really need to boil your water. Just get it to mash/sparge temps. Mine is setup on a timer to come on a couple of hours before I get up in the morning.



Brizbrew said:


> Another thing I have been thinking about is how do you know when the strike/sparge water is at the correct temperature when it is way above your head and you don't yet own a tel tru type thermometer?
> [post="69092"][/post]​



Very difficult Brizbrew. Only thing I can suggest is to get yourself on to Ebay and try and score one on the cheap. That said a reasonable thermostat with reliably hold you in your temp range anyway.

Warren -


----------



## warrenlw63 (29/7/05)

Geez Asher,

Thanks for bringing us all back to reality. (Green envy emoticom) :lol: 

BTW I've got a mini-me stool. It's made from a chopped up stool and BBQ. :blink: 

Warren -


----------



## Brizbrew (29/7/05)

I don't know if it would work but I have been toying with the idea of using an electric kettle element or maybe 2 to bring the sparge water up to temp. I was going to buy an elcheapo kettle from BigW or similar and take it to bits and see how it goes, could this work?
This could be a cheap way of converting to electric but could also be a quick and easy way to electrocute myself, I am no electrician.

For the first few goes I will see how it goes with the NASA and take it from there.


----------



## Linz (29/7/05)

Now only if I knew how to add those arrow thingies to my pics. I could point out that the black bin on the right was my mini me stool.

Fortunately. since I got the esky I don't need to stand on it to mash in any more!

Don't need it to fill the HLT either.


----------



## warrenlw63 (29/7/05)

Brizbrew said:


> I don't know if it would work but I have been toying with the idea of using an electric kettle element or maybe 2 to bring the sparge water up to temp. I was going to buy an elcheapo kettle from BigW or similar and take it to bits and see how it goes, could this work?
> This could be a cheap way of converting to electric but could also be a quick and easy way to electrocute myself, I am no electrician.
> 
> For the first few goes I will see how it goes with the NASA and take it from there.
> [post="69110"][/post]​




Yep, Taking one from an electric kettle would most likely work. That said you can purchase one from your HBS for about $35. They're not too difficult to fit through the hole in the keg. Just use plenty of plumber's tape on the thread. You may also need some silicone sealant if this does not work.

Yes, you can electrocute yourself if you're not careful. OTOH You can also BBQ your face if a NASA hose decides to blow at eye-level.

Warren -


----------



## Doc (29/7/05)

Linz said:


> Doc said:
> 
> 
> > I don't mean to offend anyone but I don't know what it is with these Dexion brew stands; they just freak me out.
> ...



It actually fits nicely under the patio, so I can brew in all weathers.



Borret said:


> Doc, how does access to your esky go. It all seems a bit of a tight vertical stack. Or is it better from another angle?
> 
> Borret
> [post="69099"][/post]​



There is enough room to fully open the esky lid and have access.
However for mashing in I underlet. Much easier and less hassle.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## warrenlw63 (29/7/05)

Doc,

Dexion can be a bit wonky in a stand-alone situation. However braced up to a solid surface it becomes a very different situation.

Mine's bolted to the wall and floor. You could almost land a Jumbo Jet on it now. Very solid.

Warren -


----------



## Borret (29/7/05)

Although mine is note yet really finished, I have taken a different approach again. Mainly due to price and availability and where I will/can brew. I will try and take some photo's on the weekend. I still have other ideas on a more permentant setup.

Consequently I passed up a 19inch cabinet for free this week at work. Stores was chucking 5 of them out . I'm not one to pass up a bargain but it wasn't quite as deep as yours doc and it seemed to flimsy. Transporting that baby 40k's home down the freeway without a trailer would also be a hassle too..

I must say that dexion has it's place but there's a few other options I would explore before it. I would like the flexibility of packing stuff away to make use of shed space for other things when not in use. But everyone has their own situation and what will work best will vary.

Cheers

Borret

edit: spell


----------



## Tony M (29/7/05)

Brizbrew said:


> Another thing I have been thinking about is how do you know when the strike/sparge water is at the correct temperature when it is way above your head and you don't yet own a tel tru type thermometer?
> 
> h34r:
> [post="69092"][/post]​


Brisbrew,
I use this meat thermo, $25.00 from grain n grape + $5.00 for some 1/4" shrink tube from DSE to make it immersible without going into conniptions. I use the one unit for water, mash and monitoring fermentation temps and its not let me down in two years


----------



## Darren (29/7/05)

Borret Quote "I must say that dexion has it's place but there's a few other options I would explore before it. I would like the flexibility of packing stuff away to make use of shed space for other things when not in use. "






Put it on wheels. The only way to go IMHO
cheers
Darren


----------



## Tony M (29/7/05)

Brizbrew said:


> Another thing I have been thinking about is how do you know when the strike/sparge water is at the correct temperature when it is way above your head and you don't yet own a tel tru type thermometer?
> 
> h34r:
> [post="69092"][/post]​


Brisbrew,
I use this meat thermo, $25.00 from grain n grape + $5.00 for some 1/4" shrink tube from DSE to make it immersible without going into conniptions. I use the one unit for water, mash and monitoring fermentation temps and its not let me down in two years


----------



## Airgead (29/7/05)

Folks

Question for all you brewstand builders. I'm in the process of building mine using slotted angle with some pieces of 18mm mdf for the Mash esky and HLT shelves (cos I happen to have it lying around). The only problem is what to use for the shelf for the burner (4 ring cast iron job). I suspect MDF would char as the burner gets pretty hot. I could get hold of some aluminium check plate but thats pretty pricey new. What do you guys use?

Cheers
Dave


----------



## warrenlw63 (29/7/05)

Airgead said:


> What do you guys use?
> 
> Cheers
> Dave
> [post="69156"][/post]​




Dave.

Cast iron. $25 from Bunnings for a 2.2 metre length.

Warren -


----------



## AndrewQLD (29/7/05)

Warren,

Is that aluminium angle your using to support the your boiler? I ask because I am making my new stand and was wondering what to use to support the boiler.

Andrew


----------



## warrenlw63 (29/7/05)

Andrew,

It's cast-iron. Not sure how aluminium would go. Suspect that would be OK too. Though probably more expensive.

Warren -


----------



## Airgead (29/7/05)

warrenlw63 said:


> Cast iron. $25 from Bunnings for a 2.2 metre length.
> 
> Warren -
> [post="69160"][/post]​



Warren

My burner has a built in trivit thing to sit the boiler on. My problem is what to sit the burner on. Even the bottom of it gets hot enough to char mdf after an hours running.

I could run a few pieces of cast irn across and sit it on that but I would prefer a solid shelf for stability.

Cheers
Dave


----------



## warrenlw63 (29/7/05)

Dave,

What about a concrete paver like I've got? This would probably work. I just slotted it into the dexion. Cost me about $10.

Warren -


----------



## Airgead (29/7/05)

warrenlw63 said:


> Dave,
> 
> What about a concrete paver like I've got? This would probably work. I just slotted it into the dexion. Cost me about $10.
> 
> ...



That sounds perfect. Never even thought of using concrete.

I'll give that a go.

Cheers
Dave


----------



## Tony M (29/7/05)

Airgead said:


> Folks
> 
> I could get hold of some aluminium check plate but thats pretty pricey new. What do you guys use?
> 
> ...


Pick your nearest sheet metal fabricator out of the yello pages and ask for a piece of 16gge or 10gge mild steel sheet. He will probably have a bit lying under his guillotine and will crop to size. If you pick the right guy, it may cost you no more than 1/2 doz unwanted stubbies that one of your mates left in your fridge so he could drink your good beer all night.


----------



## Ross (29/7/05)

Airgead said:


> I could get hold of some aluminium check plate but thats pretty pricey new. What do you guys use?
> 
> Cheers
> Dave
> [post="69156"][/post]​


you've got a scrapyard in hornsby that does heaps of 2nd hand stuff - visited him on my recent aus tour - you'll get the plate there & heaps of interesting other stuff to browse over....


----------



## Ross (29/7/05)

This is my brew stand - the boiler section is attatched to a simple boat winch, this enables me to lift the boiler full of wort, upto a height for easy transfer under gravity into the fermenter. Keeps the whole rig from being too high...


----------



## Brizbrew (29/7/05)

I had a bit of a tinker with my stand today, also fitted taps to the mash tun (Esky) and my second keg.
I did a trial run with plain cold water to check for leaks and make sure things go as planned, it worked like a dream. all I need to do now is clean the kegs out before I use them and get on with an AG brew.
As far as I know the last thing in the kegs before I got them was Cascade premium  what action should I take to rid this evil from my keg and make it clean and ready for my brewday? Soak in Napisan? Do you also use Napisan on your esky? :unsure: 

I did think about moving my kettle up a notch or two on the dexion frame but it is just above the height of my fermenter lid and drained into it easily so decided against it, maybe I will change my mind after a brewday with this setup..we will see.

Here she is ready to rock and roll.


----------



## PeterS (29/7/05)

Airgead said:


> Folks
> 
> Question for all you brewstand builders. I'm in the process of building mine using slotted angle with some pieces of 18mm mdf for the Mash esky and HLT shelves (cos I happen to have it lying around). The only problem is what to use for the shelf for the burner (4 ring cast iron job). I suspect MDF would char as the burner gets pretty hot. I could get hold of some aluminium check plate but thats pretty pricey new. What do you guys use?
> 
> ...



Sorry Dave. I would not use MDF for shelving either as it does not like moisture. I can bet that no matter how careful you are you are going to spill some liquid of sorts on it.
That is from experiance... As regards the four ring burner (I have one also), I would use it on the floor or concrete as in my case rather than on a shelf. Use a pump if it is necessary to move liquid around...

:chug: 
PeterS....


----------



## warrenlw63 (29/7/05)

Brizbrew,

It's starting to look the goods. :super: Don't worry too much about the Napisan. If you want to it's OK to use in your Esky. That said if your Esky is new why bother. As for the kettles just do a water boil in them. They should be clean enough.

If your kettle drains to your fermenters without too much trouble don't bother moving it. Didn't realise you use shorter fermenters. I use glass carboys which measure 60cm top to bottom.

You're like me. Mine's all ready to go.  It's a bit like the proverbial racehorse in the barrier. I've just got to find a day when I can brew. They're few and far between at the moment. <_< 

Warren -


----------



## BeerIsGood (29/7/05)

Firstly, Brizbrew, enviable setup! A tribute to the laws of gravity, themodynamics, and all that other good stuff that was invented to make beer.

Question: How do you heat the water in the top keg? Am I missing something, or is that still coming?

Next Question: What's the honest way of obtaining kegs? I don't believe I've I'm not in a hurry to go AG, so I'd like to keep my feelers our for an (honest) bargain.


----------



## Dazzling (30/7/05)

Well here's my 2c and entry for the dodgiest brewstand....


----------



## Brizbrew (30/7/05)

Yes I am still using the elcheapo plastic fermenter for now but have been looking for a reasonably priced glass carboy, they are a little expensive compared to plastic but it is the way I am headed, once I get one I will re adjust my height settings on the stand, that is the thing with dexion, it is totally adjustable and adaptable. :super: 

I will give the kegs a good boil out and prepare them for an imminent brewday, I am raring to go. I have now made a copper IC and small pre chiller for the summer, not bad for $68.

The water in the top keg is going to be heated with my NASA, I am in the process of building a shelf to take the burner. I am going to make the prototype from an old cut off of wood I liberated from my father in law but eventually am wanting chequeplate or similar.

Dazzling, you seem to be missing a picture of your brewstand?


----------



## AndrewQLD (30/7/05)

After a trip to Batz's Brewery and looking at all of the brewstands you guys have been posting I had to upgrade and make a serious effort.
So, out with the old

And in with the new



still a lot of work to do, including the plumbing for the new pump


----------



## AndrewQLD (30/7/05)

Pump



I am seriously looking forward to my first brew on this system but I think there is another 2 weeks of work to go yet.

Andrew


----------



## warrenlw63 (30/7/05)

Andrew,

That is looking seriously impressive.  What sort of metal is that you've used for the stand? Is it weldless?

Keep the pics coming. That's going to be a nice rig. :super: 

Warren -


----------



## AndrewQLD (31/7/05)

Warren,

I went to Bunnings last week and they had on special for $75.00, a shelf system that can be built either as a 5 shelf set or a bench. I had a look at their display and it seemed very strong. It is rated for each shelf to be able to hold 350kg. Sounds perfect.



I cut up the 25mm square aluminium legs from my old system and used these as supports for my HLT, Boiler and mash tun.

I will post more pics when it is completed.

Cheers
Andrew


----------



## BeerIsGood (31/7/05)

Andrew, what material are the shelves? From the look of the photo they smell a bit like MDF... :blink:


----------



## AndrewQLD (31/7/05)

They are MDF, but there not staying, I am getting some aluminium sheeting from a mate. I just put them on to give an idea of the layout.
Also today I added an electric starter for the gas ring.

Andrew


----------



## PeterS (31/7/05)

AndrewQLD said:


> They are MDF, but there not staying, I am getting some aluminium sheeting from a mate. I just put them on to give an idea of the layout.
> Also today I added an electric starter for the gas ring.
> 
> Andrew
> [post="69351"][/post]​



Andrew, I did not picture you as such a cruel person. You should not have shown me those pictures as a picture is worth a thousand words so they say. Alas, I can't afford such a nice set up. Batz will be happy to note that you are using a Marsh pump, even though the plumbing is not stainless. One day I will just have to immitate you. Looking Good mate...In the mean time, just think of me bailing from the boiler to the HLT with a 2L jug than gravity feed from there. Oh well, beggers can't be choosers...

:beer: 
PeterS....


----------



## AndrewQLD (31/7/05)

Peter, 
All good things ect, ect.
Unfortunately that's not a march pump, it is in fact a pressure pump using a diahpragm rather than magnetic drive. Not the best choice but a cheaper option for the moment. The march pump will come in time.

Cheers
Andrew


----------



## PeterS (31/7/05)

AndrewQLD said:


> Peter,
> All good things ect, ect.
> Unfortunately that's not a march pump, it is in fact a pressure pump using a diahpragm rather than magnetic drive. Not the best choice but a cheaper option for the moment. The march pump will come in time.
> 
> ...



That's all the better for me Andrew. When you are ready for the March pump, I might just score your second hand pressure pump (Providing it does the job). Don't forget the old soldier,wink wink etc. In the mean time, I will be just as happy to be a couple of places behind you guys and finish my stir plate project for now...

:beer: 
PeterS....


----------



## Airgead (1/8/05)

Ross said:


> you've got a scrapyard in hornsby that does heaps of 2nd hand stuff - visited him on my recent aus tour - you'll get the plate there & heaps of interesting other stuff to browse over....
> [post="69177"][/post]​



Ross

Thanks for the tip. I'll look them up.

As it happens I had a brainwave and remembered that I had a box of vitrified ceramic tiles in the shed left over from tiling the bathroom floor. Two of those on top of a piece of MDF make a fantastic burner shelf (and lighter than a concrete paver too).

I am using MDF for the moment (as I have just built a desk and have heaps of 25 and 18mm pieces as offcuts). I am painting them so moisture shouldn't be too much of an issue. I have a huge desk to paint so a couple of shelves isn't that much of a hassle. They will last until I can get something more durable anyway.

Cheers
Dave


----------



## AndrewQLD (1/8/05)

Thanks for the tip Ross,

Just took the kids down to the local scrap yard to cash in their cans  and picked up a galvanised sheet big enough to cover all my shelves for....... $8.00  . now my shelving will be all Galvanised. 

Cheers
Andrew


----------



## Brizbrew (1/8/05)

I did a test run today with my setup, heated 35L of water (Took around 15 minutes to 100C) and tested all the seals for leaks etc. I left the plain water in the esky for an hour and re-checked the heat it lost around 4C in the hour (Was 94C going in and 90C after an hour) but I think if there was grain in there it would of retained a few more degrees. Another thing I noticed was the lid of the esky did not want to sit on top, it kept pushing up with the steam inside and breaking the seal, has anyone else had this problem with the cylindrical eskys?

For now I am using a wooden offcut of wood I picked up for a shelf for the NASA to sit on, it has paint on it but this started burning up and giving off fumes soon after lift off  The heat these things give off is incredible!







I am going to look for some steel sheeting like AndrewQLD suggested and upgrade my burny wood.


----------



## spog (1/8/05)

great pics fellas,my brew tree is now about 5 months behind schedule.its a pretty steep learning curve trying to master welding and soldering the various pieces of steel/copper and not stuffing it up too much. andrew Qld you have the same type of burner i am going to use are you happy with it cheers spog.


----------



## AndrewQLD (1/8/05)

yeah Spog its not too bad, but I will be upgrading to a high pressure job when funds permit.

Cheers
Andrew


----------



## Green Iguana (21/8/05)

Andrew,

Do you have any oics of your completed set up?
I am leaning towards a single tier when the march pump madness makes it's way up here.....

Cheers


----------



## AndrewQLD (21/8/05)

Green Iguana said:


> Andrew,
> 
> Do you have any oics of your completed set up?
> I am leaning towards a single tier when the march pump madness makes it's way up here.....
> ...




No pics yet of the completed system, hopefully will have something to post next week.

Cheers
Andrew


----------



## Batz (21/8/05)

AndrewQLD said:


> Green Iguana said:
> 
> 
> > Andrew,
> ...




Brew day in Bundy coming up??


----------



## AndrewQLD (21/8/05)

Batz said:


> Brew day in Bundy coming up??
> [post="73135"][/post]​



I'm in, plenty of room here, just have to make sure I've got 3 kegs gassed and tapped  for the thirsty hordes :lol: .
Will definately have to try and organise something. Anyone fancy a weekend away in beautiful Bundaberg?

Cheers
Andrew


----------



## Hoops (21/8/05)

I might be up for that, depending on which weekend/day

Hoops


----------



## Batz (21/8/05)

AndrewQLD said:


> Batz said:
> 
> 
> > Brew day in Bundy coming up??
> ...



Pick me ! Pick me !

I'll be in for it Andrew , I need a couple of weeks notice as I am doing some work away at present

Saying that could be around your way in 3 weeks or so , will give you a call

Batz


----------



## AndrewQLD (21/8/05)

let me know Batz, and I will arrange something. 

Batz brew day in Bundaberg  . All welcome!

Hoops, sling me some dates too and we'll see what we can do. 

Cheers
Andrew


----------



## Hoops (21/8/05)

Will have to check at work and see what's coming up, the last half of the year is usually pretty busy


----------



## Batz (21/8/05)

End of Sept. onwards will be OK , as I said I need some notice so I can knock back jobs if they come up.

Batz


----------



## dicko (22/8/05)

Brizbrew said:


> Another thing I noticed was the lid of the esky did not want to sit on top, it kept pushing up with the steam inside and breaking the seal, has anyone else had this problem with the cylindrical eskys?



Hi Brizbrew,
I have the same problem with my 68 litre "keep cold" tun.
What I do is just crack the tap a little as you push down on the lid and it goes on OK.
It is good to know that these lids are such a good fit for mass production.
Cheers


----------



## TidalPete (22/8/05)

AndrewQLD said:


> let me know Batz, and I will arrange something.
> 
> Batz brew day in Bundaberg  . All welcome!
> 
> ...



Got any room for a old bloke who used to know Bundy well? :blink: 

:beer:


----------



## AndrewQLD (22/8/05)

Plenty of room Pete, your always welcome  . I will be starting a new thread in a few days so we can organise a get together.

Cheers
Andrew


----------



## altstart (25/8/05)

All the hard yards are done and I now have something that resembles a brewstand photo attached. Its been fun getting it all together.



The Hlt is electric and holds 140litres. The mash tun sits where the fermenter is at present. The kettle is placed on a four wheel dolly trolley and sparging takes place .The kettle will hold 60 litres 3 Corny kegs. I am utilising a 2ton engine block and tackle to handle the wort after sparging hence the lifting eyes welded to the kettle. After the boil and cooling the kettle is lifted 1 meter and drained into the fermenter and aerated at the same time.
Then the next time my son in law visits it is lifted onto the brewstand. At the appropriate time it is cubed and conditioned. The refigerator has 50 ltrs Bitburger Pilsner and 50 ltrs Kolsch Lagering the two fermenters have 50 ltrs Double Diamond and 50 ltrs Churchill amber ale brewed last week.
My beer fridge photo
attached will hold 15 Corny kegs I dont have that many only 6 and 2 45 ltr kegs that are sadly empty at the moment. This sorry state of affairs is soon to be remedied.
Every one on the site has been of help by posting their information and to you all thank you and Cheers.
Altstart


----------



## altstart (25/8/05)

OOPs 
Wrong photo attached this is the right one


----------



## AndrewQLD (25/8/05)

I quite like the look of the WRONG photo too Altstart, nice fridge and the rest of the kit looks good too, well done.

Andrew


----------



## warrenlw63 (25/8/05)

Altstart,

Nice impressive semi-micro brewery. :beerbang: 

However that fridge is just pure beauty.  

Warren -


----------



## TidalPete (26/8/05)

AndrewQLD said:


> Plenty of room Pete, your always welcome  . I will be starting a new thread in a few days so we can organise a get together.
> 
> Cheers
> Andrew
> [post="73206"][/post]​



I will be waiting for it Andrew. I am very interested in your new setup & will be taking an extra long look at it.  Perhaps a few of us Sunshine Coast blokes can save the world a little & share a car (plus petrol costs, etc) for the trip?
From Maryborough on, just follow the Bundy rum aroma.  

:beer:


----------



## warrenlw63 (26/8/05)

Not sure if I've shown this yet.

Added this inline water filter to my new stand. It's got an activated carbon cartridge. Filters 40 litres of brewing liquor in 10 mins. or so.

I've plumbed it in with copper pipes. On brewday I just use a couple of metres of racking hose with brass fittings and fill 'er up.

Bought the housing on Ebay for $25. Nice cheap improvement. :beerbang: 

Warren -


----------



## warrenlw63 (26/8/05)

Another pic showing the copper pipe and easy hooker. I just rig this to the ball-valve on the HLT and fill. After filling the easy hooker can be connected to the sparge manifold for sparging. :beerbang: 

Warren -


----------



## hockadays (26/8/05)

what are the connects on the hooker?? Looks like they have a threaded nut etc..Can you post a closer pick of it..

Thankss


----------



## Justin (26/8/05)

Yeah, Sosman uses these similar easy hookers to connect to this pump. A close up is available on his brewiki site. It appears that they suit 1/2" thread, but I wouldn't have thought the ones I have seen would fit and seal but maybe I need to actually try them for fit. If there is a good enough barb to go with the nut they might make for good semipermanent connectors (ie. better than just a hose clamp on the barb).

Cheers, JD


----------



## hockadays (26/8/05)

Thanks 

I'll give it a look..


----------



## warrenlw63 (26/8/05)

There you go Hockadays.

Hope this helps. :unsure: 

Warren -


----------



## devo (8/5/06)

No pic's but you can view a quick movie of my new version 2 brewstand trolley that I have been tinkering with.


----------



## warrenlw63 (8/5/06)

Nice rig Devo!

Taken her for a few laps around the block yet?  

Warren -


----------



## devo (8/5/06)

Only 2 so far but planning many more. Just did 42lt of Irish Stout last night.


----------

